# Cannot update gallery in extra section



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

In the extra section for a few days i can sing in and see the files.But when i want to delete some and upload new it wont let me.Can you help?

john
_TT _Hornster


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I've got the same problem, couldn't rename a file either.

Norman


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

not that it helps much, but I tried this, to see what happened - and it worked 

are you getting any error msgs, or is it just not doing anything?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for checking Wayne.

Just checked.

Logged in OK
Select the file by clicking the "button" to left of file then click delete.
Page re-draws but file has not been deleted


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorted - Thanks Jae


----------

